# 2007 Burton Ion Review (2008 is almost the same)



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

> Technical, Comfortable, Durable and Warm, This highly versatile all-terrain freestyle masterpiece offers moderate flex and emphasizes functionality so you can ride wherever you want. Utilizing the tested and reliable speed lacing, a convenient pull handle configuration that allows you to cinch up the snowboard boot over certain areas where you need added support or a little more flex. This is done by pulling a lower zone lace handle until the boot is tight over the ankle area, then adjusting the upper zone lace handle until the cuff region feels right. When you're ready to go, tuck the handles into their respective pockets outside the liner and get into your bindings. The included adjustable flex insert means that you can add rigidity or flex depending on conditions or your intended riding style. In case you're wondering about differences between last year's model and this year's Ion--all the perfection is the same, Whether you're hiking up the half pipe, trekking your favorite stash of pow, or simply hanging out apres, the Burton Ion Snowboard boots won't let you down Whether you're hiking up the half pipe, trekking your favorite stash of pow, or simply hanging out apris, the Burton ION Snowboard boots won't let you down.


Size tested: 8.5 US 
Price Paid: $249.99 Canadian
Retails: $429.99 Canadian
Ordered from: Burton
Date tested: Early January 2007
Climate tested: Regular climate to wetter snow. +5 to -10 temperature

Hey everyone. I'm new to the forum, and thought Id contribute a little in my gear knowledge. 
I got these early last year, and have worn them for around a season now. I'm currently using them this season as well.

*Initial Impressions:* Upon receiving the Burton Ions, they were neatly and securely packed, as is most boots. Inside were some papers, as well as the ankle fitters, that are included to give you a precise fit if they don't fit properly right out of the box.
The colour I purchased was the "Gum Brown". Looking them over, they appear to be really well made. The stitching is well done, the sole is securely and neatly on the boot. 
When I first put them on, right away they fit to my foot. They are reallllly comfy. Great fit, not a lot of bulk in the toe. There is a really good amount of padding at the sole, as well as the ankles.
There are 2 individual pull straps, one for the lower section of the boot, and one for the upper part of the boot. You can adjust the pressure individually this way. Its pretty efficient.

*Performance/Technology:* When first taking these up to the mountain, Burton's Speed Zone lacing system took a little getting used to. Even after wearing them for a season, I wouldn't say they are any faster than traditional laces. However, they are a lot EASIER. There is not a lot of fiddling around, or irritating tugging and loosening to try and get the preferred tightness. Once you get the boot all done up, if you need to adjust it, its as simple and fast as unhooking the pull strap from a little tooth on the side of the boot, putting pressure on the boot to get the strings to loosen to your desired pressure.
When stepping into the snow with these, youll notice right away its almost like wearing a regular boot (well, a stiffer boot anyways) I can even run in these a short distance. As with walking and wearing these boots, its all really comfy. So is snowboarding. Lots of padding and good response. 
I find that my toes do go a little numb after a little while, but the easy solution is just to adjust the pressure using the Speed Zone lacing system- very very easy to adjust quickly. So I prefer to wear mine a little looser(Just starting to do this now).
When hiking up some hills, these boots provide great grip to the snow.
With the outlast technology, my feet never seem to go cold. Like I said, sometimes I find my toes go a little numb when I have them to tight, but not cold. Whether Im on the lift, or hiking up a hill, these do a great job keeping my feet warm.

*Conclusion:* Though the price tag is a little steep, if you find a good deal on these boots or have the cash, I say they are worth every penny. I can wear these bad boys all day on the mountain. If they are feeling a little tight, or a little loose, the Speed Zone lacing system lets me adjust it to my desired preference in a pinch. 

Pros: 
-Speed Zone lacing system
-Comfort... good padding all around, but only where it needs it
-Outlast technology, keeps the feet warm
-Great grip on the bottom
-Stylish, even in the snakeskin/gum brown that I have:laugh: 

Cons:
-Price tag(but its to be expecting for their higher end products)
-Seems to cut off a little circulation, so I have to wear mine a little bit looser, which makes it a little less stiff, thus a little less responsive

*RATING* 8.75/10 
*HIGHLY RECOMMENDED*


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Check out my Burton CUSTOM X & CO2 Bindings review for a great setup recommendation


----------

